# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Huidziekte-Rosacea

## rosacea

wie heeft ervaring met een goede behandeling van deze huidziekte. momenteel gebruik ik Rozex gel en antibiotica.
graag een reactie

----------


## Marie

Ik wil hier toch even een kleine kanttekening bij plaatsen Frank Fokke.

Verkeerde toepassing van bloesemremedies, zoals bv in de veel te grote cock tails volgens de Cremer methode kan leiden tot ernstige verwarring, net als het te lang gebruiken van Resque remedie.
Ik spreek hier uit eigen ervaring.

----------


## Frank Fokke

Nee hoor,

Je hebt vele honderden bloesemremedies, ik heb er bijvoorbeeld al 1250 in mijn shop. De remedies van Edward Bach zijn er daar maar 38 van. Op deze wereld heb je tienduizenden bloesemtherapeuten. Een groot deel daarvan werkt ook met de remedies van Edward Bach. Minder dan een promiel van die duizenden therapeuten werken met de methode Krämer. In Nederland praat je dan over ongeveer 30 geregistreerde therapeuten.

Alleen het groepje Krämer-therapeuten leert dat je Bach bloesemremedies in bepaalde volgordes moet geven. De zogenaamde negatieve effecten worden NOOIT gezien door die duizenden andere mensen die niet volgens de Krämermethode werken.

Ook bijvoorbeeld de mensen van het Bach Centre als Stefan Ball en Judy Howard, de huidige ontwikkelaars van de Bach remedies, schrijvers van vele boeken (je vindt ze, net als de Krämerboeken trouwens, allen in mijn shop) onderschrijven de zachte heelwijze, zonder bijwerkingen, van de Bach remedies.

Rescue Remedy is een eerste hulp remedie. Normaliter gebruik je die onverdund en alleen op momenten dat er sprake is van een acuut probleem. Mocht je echter gedurende langere tijd behoefte hebben aan meerdere van de componenten (het bestaat eenvoudigweg uit vijf afzonderlijke bloesemes), dan kan je het gerust gedurende langere tijd innemen.

Als je namelijk bloesemremedies inneemt die je niet nodig hebt, dan worden die eenvoudigweg door je lichaam en geest genegeerd. Dit komt door de specifieke werkwijze van de remedies. 

Krämer doet ook alleen en uitsluitend uitspraken over Bach remedies (de 38 stuks), hij bemoeit zich niet met de duizenden andere remedies op deze wereld.

Vriendelijke groeten,
Frank Fokke
Naturally Yours
Ontwikkelaar van de Zundertse Bloesemremedies.

----------


## Marie

??? ik geloof niet dat je gelezen hebt wat ik schreef.

----------


## fbreuer

Marie

ik lees dat je wat mider enthousiast bent over de bleosemtherapie.

wat heeft wel geholpen ??

Fred Breuer

----------


## Marie

Nee hoor ik ben niet onenthousiast over bloesemremedies, Heb ze zelf ook regelmatig gebruikt.

Maar ik heb ook gezien en ervaren wat onverstandig gebruik kan aanrichten.

Zo kreeg ik van een Krämer therapeute 10 remedies tegelijk. binnen 24 uur stond ik volkomen op tilt.

En een ander schreef me langdurig resque voor.
na drie maanden was ik volkomen hyper.
Ik liep werkelijk te stuiteren.

Ik ben dus absoluut niet tegen die remedies en zal ze ook zeker gebruiken als ik het nodig heb.
Ik ging alleen in op wat Frank zei over "volkomen onschadelijk" en "niet over te doseren".
Ook voor bloesemtherapie geld:

ga er verstandig mee om.

----------


## Stenreb1

Hallo, Kreeg plotseling rosacea op 57 jarige leeftijd. Kreeg ook rozex en antibiotica. Maar kreeg vreselijke droge huid. Antibiotica hielp even, maar na kuur kwam de rosacea weer teug. Ik ben van de natuurlijke middelen, dus heb van alles gelezen.Uiteindelijk kwam ik op een groene klei masker van Vertargil van Chi. Eigenlijk een 'paardenmiddel'. ( in het begin iedere ochtend en avond 10 minuten) En zuivere goudsbloemolie(calendula), gekocht bij de Wikkelfee. Dat hielp en ben toen voor overdag de Calendulacreme van dr. A. Vogel gaan gebruiken, want ik gebruik nl. foundation. Wel de foundation van Lycogel. Aangeraden door de huidtherapeute. Heb wel alle couperose door de huidtherapeut met laser laten behandelen. ( geen littekens)
Ik heb nu geen last meer van rosacea. Misschien helpt dit jou ook. Met vriendelijke groet, Betsy

----------


## cecoene

rosacea is een ongeneeslijke aandoening waarbij kleine bloedvaatjes door de huid schijnen ik heb het laten laseren maar na 2 jaar kwam het weer terug. Het is geen ontsteking maar een over doorbloede huid. Mijn neus is paars en dat is afschuwelijk mede door reacties van de mensen om je heen heel vernieuwend laat die borrel toch eens staan pardon ik drink geen alcohol. Ik overweeg om het weer te laten laseren voor 300 euro ben je weer voor 2 jaar representatief. Het is alleen geen oplossing maar een roodvrije tijd!

----------


## Jess5733

RosaRex tegen Rosacea - http://shytobuy.nl Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

